# Movie: They Shall Not Grow Old



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm frankly blown away by the preview of this film.

Basically, Peter Jackson hired researchers to locate all the WWI film footage they could. Of course at the time, it was all silent, grainy, black and white film. Because alot of the cameras were hand cranked, the frames per second shot were variable and poor quality.

They basically were able to computer and hand process this old footage into high definition, colorized film. Then, he hired professional forensic lip readers to determine what the soldiers were saying and had voice actors fill in the missing voices. He also tracked down as much of post war interviews as he could of original soldiers. He put it all together with added sounds to make something truely remarkable.

With that... he made a documentary bringing to life the soldiers of the Great War. The result is just stunning and amazing.

Check out the trailer:






There are still tickets available for the final showing on the 27th.

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

That’s crazy. I just listened to dan harmon’s “blueprint for Armageddon”. It really painted a bleak picture of ww1.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow.

Thanks for the share. Really captures the idea of one of my favorite songs:


----------

